# Sam's tricks



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Sam. One of my best friends lost her PWD a couple years ago to Hemangiosarcoma after an emergency splenectomy. 

The tricks are great! (your mom was a bad shot though... she had to shoot him twice! :biggrin


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, my foxy 'dies' when I 'shoot' her too, and I keep meaning to teach Paris the tissue one.... I might just have to, and record it too! hehe


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> haha, my foxy 'dies' when I 'shoot' her too, and I keep meaning to teach Paris the tissue one.... I might just have to, and record it too! hehe


Definitely teach it! It's a good trick and a crowd pleaser. And definitely record it.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome tricks ! Sorry to hear about you lost


----------

